# (YBA) Kalath in Wicht's Tomb Again



## Wicht (Feb 22, 2002)

Kalath nurses his wounds and buys supplies and then heads back to the cemetery in about a week.  

From the hill overlooking the cemetery all looks calm.  Indeed the cemetery again looks small and empty.  In fact there are no guards stationed at the front gate this time.

The sun has not yet set, it is the evening of the rabbit.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 22, 2002)

ooc: Don't have access to my complete stats right now. I'll post them as soon as I can, along with the list of what I bought and sold.

Kalath walks up to the gates.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 22, 2002)

The  gates are locked, but the same key still works and they are soon opened.  Stepping through the gates brings the cemetery into a whole new light again.  It grows and changes before Kalath's eyes into something sinister.

The paths and buildings looks as they did before


----------



## graydoom (Feb 22, 2002)

Kalath heads straight north, heading along the path.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 22, 2002)

Are you just heading to the north gate?


----------



## graydoom (Feb 22, 2002)

No. For now, I plan to head north a bit (to make sure I know where this path leads to) and then head west for a bit (also to help make sure that I have my bearings) then if I'm correct I'll probably head towards Wicht's Tomb (for the purpose of talking to Willford). Right now, I'm just trying to gain knowledge of some parts of the paths that I haven't seen before.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 22, 2002)

The path heads north and then curves around to the northeast.  After several long minutes of walking, Kalath comes to a westward path.  The sign prclaims it to be the "Path of the Dead."  Kalathcan see a small crypt atop a hill just north of the Path of the Dead, with stairs leading up to it.  The path Kalath is on, the "Path of Fear' continues north-north-east.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 22, 2002)

Kalath nods to himself and makes his way to the small crypt on the hill north of the Path of the Dead.

ooc: Rules updated with protective accessory info and max damage/hits added.

Also, here's the updated Kalath, with a list of what was bought and sold.

Sold 23 spears, 1 shield, and 3 Leather Armors for 23 Yen, 2.5 Yen, and 7.5 Yen. Gained 33 yen, current total 54.5 Yen
Bought Club, Dagger. 2 yen each. Spent 4 yen, current total 50.5 yen
Bought Thorned Whip. 4 yen. Spent 4 yen, current total 46.5 yen
Sold Mithril Chain Shirt and Mithril Kote for 20 yen, current total 66.5
Bought Mithril Chain Shirt (+5 Hits) and Mithril Kote (+5 Hits) for 50 yen, current total 16.5 yen

Kalath
*Total Hits:* 19
*Experience:* 2.0
*Saved Experience*: 1
*Natural Hits:* 9
*Yen:* 21.5
*Being Worn*: Mithril Chain Shirt (+5 hits), Mithril Kote (+5 hits)
*Being Wielded*: Ancient Hammer (+3 damage), Dagger (+1 damage), Staff (+1 damage), Kama (+1 damage), Sword (+1 damage), Spear (+1 damage),  Chopsticks (+1 damage), Claws (+1 damage), Fan (+1 damage), Spiked Gloves (+1 damage on fist), Needle (+1 damage), Club (+1 damage on tree), Thorned Whip (+1 damage on thorn, +1 damage on vine)
*Possessions*: Anti-Kobold Whistle
*Tournament Record:* 1-0

*ABILITIES*:
Intense Sarcasm and a Pessimistic Outlook
Dirty Trick (x1) [Left: 1]
Shove (x1) [Left: 1]
Chair Shot (x1) [Left: 1]
Ki (x12) [Left: 12]
Unholy Warrior
Unholy Battery
Master of the Phoenix
Student of the Volcano


----------



## Wicht (Feb 22, 2002)

The crypt, once Kalath climbs the stairs to investigate it, turns out to be empty.  The stone door lies in pieces on the ground and the single room of the crypt is featureless.  There are some skeletons, lying lifeless just outside the crypt.  Subsequent investigation reveals them to be heavily damaged and in many places shattered and broken.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 22, 2002)

Kalath climbs back down the stairs and starts westward along the Path of the Dead.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 22, 2002)

Kalath continues down the "path of the dead," seeing the scenery for the first time.  There are tombstones everywhere, especially south of the path, marking countless graves.  A short ways further Kalath Sees a long straight path heading over a fairly flat piece of ground going north.  There is no sign to announce the name of the path, but it is evident from a broken post at the crossing that there was once a sign for it.  

Looking north along the path in the evening's dim light, Kalath can see a crypt some ways north to the right of the unnamed path.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 22, 2002)

Kalath shakes his head and sighs. "Foolish Rettburg. Freed now in death."

Kalath continues west on the path of the dead.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 22, 2002)

The path starts up hill and then as it levels off Kalath sees a gazebo ahead on the right.  Directly across from the gazebo is a path headed south.  Shortly after the southern path the "path of the dead" begins to descend again.

The southern path Kalath sees is that one called the "path of tears."  Looking down it Kalath can see a crypt some ways away to the right of the path.

The gazebo is currently empty.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 22, 2002)

Kalath turns south and moves along the Path of Tears.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 23, 2002)

Kalath walks until he reaches the crypt off to his right and then he stops to take a look at it.  There is some graffitti on the door in red paint.  It reads *"ImPs."*  There is some more graffitti below it in black ink that reads, _"is #1."_  Above the door the following words are chiseled, *“Here Lies Rotting Rottger.  Once a Great Bard.  Now he spends his days Decomposing.”*

Kalath can now see another crypt at the very end of the "Path of Tears" in the distance.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 23, 2002)

Kalath approaches the door of Rottger's crypt and tries to open it.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 23, 2002)

The door is locked (or barred) but as soon as Kalath tries to open it he hears giggling from within and a shrill voice calls out, _"Whats the password?"_


----------



## graydoom (Feb 23, 2002)

"There is no password."


----------



## Wicht (Feb 23, 2002)

_"Uh thats right,"_ giggles the high pitched voice.

There is a clanking sound as of a bar being lifted and a voice says, _"well I guess you can enter then"_


----------



## graydoom (Feb 23, 2002)

"Thank you."

Kalath enters.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 23, 2002)

Kalath enters into the crypt.  The outer room is decorated rather garishly, with pink neon wall hangings and bizarrelly painted statues.  There are five pink imps hovering about here and there in the room.

There is a door across from the one Kalath just entered.

_"You know the way right?"_ says one of the imps in its high pitched voice.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 23, 2002)

"Actually, no, I don't. I would much appreciate your help in this."


----------



## Wicht (Feb 23, 2002)

The imp looks at Kalath a little funny and then says, "Straight through the door and down the stairs."


----------



## graydoom (Feb 23, 2002)

Kalath goes through the door and down the stairs.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 23, 2002)

such confidence 

Kalath goes through the door but he sees no stairs, only a room with three coffins against the far east wall.  They are each on end standing flat against the wall.  There is a single torch burning on the north wall, illuminating the room.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 23, 2002)

Kalath approaches the center coffin and attempts to open it.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 23, 2002)

Kalath opens the center coffin only to be envoloped in a rush of fire!

*Trap!*
*Powers:* Master of the Hells
Perfect Master of the Hidden Blizzard

*The hidden blizzard leaps facing the mesa; dominates the violence of the sun!*

-no shoves, dirty tricks or chair shots


----------



## graydoom (Feb 23, 2002)

Knew I should have gone for the torch first....

Kalath tries to fend off the flames!

Defensive: The thorn penetrates the ricefield; fends off the chi of the body!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 23, 2002)

There is a fit of giggling from the other room.  "Are you alright in there?" calls out one imp as Kalath takes *4 hits* from the flames.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 23, 2002)

"Yes, I'm doing quite well!"

Kalath walks over to the torch and tries to pull it away from the wall.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 23, 2002)

Still smoking slightly, Kalath pulls the torch and not too suprisingly, it pulls away with a click.  There is a sliding sound and one of the large stones making up the floor slides away to reveal a set of stairs down.  The stairs are more or less dead center in the room.  There are torches burning in the stair tunnel.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 23, 2002)

Kalath heads down the stairs.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 23, 2002)

The stairs go down and down and down, turning ever to the left.

Then they go down a bit further, still turning to the left.  After at least a couple hundred feet of stairs, Kalath comes to a great Iron door.  There is no lock on the door which stands nearly twelve feet tall, bit niether is there a handle of any sort.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 24, 2002)

Kalath approaches the doors and lock for hidden catches or similar things. If he fails to find any, he pushes open the door.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 24, 2002)

Kalath can find no hidden latches on the door nor can he find any traps.  However pushing on the door is futile.  Like the door far above him, it is likely barred from the inside.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 24, 2002)

ooc: Is Purchased Power under consideration for being changed for yb2.1? As I noted in the opinion s thread, I think it currently costs too little. Of course, if crowd pleaser is changed purchased power doesn't need to be changed.

Kalath knocks on the door. "Hello in there! Open the door!"


----------



## Wicht (Feb 24, 2002)

ooc - I think I am going to change the crowd pleaser to a 1 yen/4 yen power and per your suggestion up the purchased power to 10.  

There is a rumble from the other side and a voice says in a deep baritone voice that seems to come from near the top of the door, "Whats the Password."


----------



## graydoom (Feb 24, 2002)

ooc: Hmm. Sounds good, I guess.

Kalath says "There is no password."


----------



## Wicht (Feb 24, 2002)

*"No thats the password for upstairs! Whats the password for down here?"*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 24, 2002)

"There is no password down here either!"


----------



## Wicht (Feb 24, 2002)

*"Yes there IS!" *


----------



## graydoom (Feb 24, 2002)

"Are you sure about that? There is no password!"

"If you really want, we could go upstairs and make sure about this...."


----------



## Wicht (Feb 24, 2002)

The door opens and Kalath looks up into the face of a small giant.

*"Look, I know theres a password and if those imps upstairs told you there was no password for down here well, thats your fault for listening to them...

"Now who sent you and what do you want and WHATS the password or I can't let you in without say so from someone in the hall or downstairs so don't give me none of this, 'lets go upstairs garbage.'"*

Kalath notices the giant has been eating a lot of garlic recently from the smell of his powerful breath.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 24, 2002)

"Good, good, you're following the proper procedures. I was sent to make sure that everything was being done correctly. As you have no doubt heard... there have been problems recently. Disturbances, both explained and unexplained. Even Willford has been bothered, and one fool actually tried to confront Dizrinantus. I was sent to make sure that not just anyone could gain access down here. And I'm glad to see that you are doing a very good job. Going upstairs solves nothing."

Kalath nods. "Now then, if I could just make sure that you do, in fact, know the password, I can be on my way. You've been a great help."

As he speaks, Kalath has been slowly edging into a position where he can get inside the door before it closes if the giant tries to close it... but he makes no sudden movements as he waits for the giant's response.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 24, 2002)

"_um, _*yes i know the password.*" says the giant helpfully.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 24, 2002)

"Well, you see, I have to check that _you_ know the password, by the mechanic of having you tell it to me, so I can make sure that everything runs smoothly down here. Don't worry, I"m just checking this. Once I finish these checks I'll be one my way."


----------



## Wicht (Feb 24, 2002)

*"Oh I see! You want me to tell you the password is decomposing.  But I don't think I am supposed to do that.  Anyway, I know the password.  And you are gonna tell them I'm doing good - right."*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 24, 2002)

"Thank you. You've been a great help, and I will certainly tell them that you are going a great job. To do that, however, I'll need your name and the usual times that you guard this door."


----------



## Wicht (Feb 24, 2002)

The giant says, *"I'm Girfang and I am normally here with my mates from lunch till dinner. In fact I gotta get off of work here in about an hour and then me and some chums are gonna head over to the pit for some rock tossing."*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 24, 2002)

After the giant answers, Kalath nods. "Thanks again, Girfang, and it's time for me to on my way. I'll be sure to mention you. And here, have this... you've made my job a lot easier with the great job that you're doing here."

Kalath hands a yen to the giant, and then turns around and heads back upstairs, making a mental note to come back here someday. One more loose end to deal with someday....

Once Kalath reaches the room with the coffins, he moves the torch back to its original position and exits.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 25, 2002)

It is a long long climb back to the top, and when he gets there the imps stare at him funny as he exits.

_"Find what you wanted?"_ one of them asks.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 25, 2002)

Kalath says "Yes, I did," and exits the crypt.

Once back on the path, he walks south to the crypt at the end of the Path of Tears.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 25, 2002)

The crypt at the southern end of the path of tears is disturbingly famaliar.  Words above the door read "No Mercy for the Children." There are two broken statues on either side of the door and the door is slightly open.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 25, 2002)

"... No Mercy for these children, indeed. But even now I fear they would defeat me... their numbers are simply to great. Another day, devil children... another day."

Turning his back on the crypt, Kalath walks north, until he is off the path of tears, and then turns left continues to the west along the path.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 26, 2002)

Continuing back to the path of the dead, Kalath again heads west.  The path heads sharply downhill and then begins climbing again, now going north west.  About halfway up the hill, there is another path heading north.  It goes fairly straight over a flatter area of land and Kalath can see a crypt at the end of the path.  It is the only crypt along the path.  The sign at the corner declares the new path to be the "path of blood."  The "Path of the Dead" continues up hill in a northwesterly direction and Kalath can see the back of a tomb at the top of the hill just south of the path.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 26, 2002)

Kalath turns onto the Path of Dead and walks to the crypt he can see at the end of it.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 26, 2002)

Did you mean the path of blood?  you are already on the path of the dead.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 27, 2002)

Yeah, I meant the Path of Blood.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2002)

The path of blood leads straight to a single crypt.  Above the door are carved the words, "Here lies Count Raskilvov.  Death comes to those who free Him!”  Other than the words there are no markings on the white stones of the crypt.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 27, 2002)

"Hmmmm. Another imprisoned being...."

"Some other day, Count Raskilvov... the last being I freed got me into enough trouble."

Kalath heads back onto the path of the dead and continues westward.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2002)

The path of the dead continues in a west-north-westerly fashion, uphill until Kalath comes to a path going south.  The sign declares it to be the "Path of Weeping."  The path of weeping heads straight south along the top of the hill and Kalath can just make out what he knows to be a well at it's end.  He can also see the edifice that is Wicht's Tomb not too far from the well, but the distance gives lie to its size and from where he stands it looks like a fairly small crypt.  

Nearer, just to the east of the path of weeping is the very ornate crypt decorated with wolves and vines.  Kalath can recall being denied entrance into that place.  

The path of the dead continues in a westerly direction but there seems to be nothing further down it.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 27, 2002)

Out of curiousity, Kalath wanders down to the end of the path of the dead.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2002)

The path of the dead continues about a quarter of a mile further and then comes to an end atop a hill.  The hill drops steeply down and the cemetery fence winds north-east and south at the bottom.  There is a railing of sort at the end of the path and in fact a bench.  It appears almost as an observation point of some sort but there is nothing to see but cemetery and beyond miles of grassland.  

Wicht's Tomb is almost due south of this point and can be seen even from this distance.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 27, 2002)

"Well, I've explored enough. Time to go get something done."

Kalath heads south, walking to the gigantic tomb of Wicht.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2002)

As Kalath approaches the crypt, he sees that it looks almost exactly as it did the last time he was here, very large and majestic, even more so in the light than at night.

I will be gone for a while, will try to post at least once more before hitting the sack in a few hours


----------



## graydoom (Feb 27, 2002)

Kalath climbs the stairs and enters the tomb once more.

Once he enters the tomb, Kalath looks around for the caretaker, Willford.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2002)

Again, the inside of the tomb appears just as it did at kalath's last visit.

It does not take long for Kalath to spot Willford or Willford to spot Kalath.  The ghostly man glides over to the fighter...

_"You again?  But there is something different about you this time...  what do you want?"_


----------



## graydoom (Feb 27, 2002)

"Heh. Hello, Willford. It's good to see you again."

"First, I wish to apologize for my rudeness before. I was far too rash and should not have barged in like that. I apologize for my actions."

"Second, in my dealings with the other inhabitants of this place, one of the smarter creatures advised me to seek you out. He said that you could give work... and it would be work that helped the Boss. I'm interested in that type of work."

Kalath waits for Willford's response.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2002)

"_I suppose I can give work, but normally I do so only for those the master has approved..._"

Willford pauses a bit and then smiles evilly

_"What you really need is an interview with the master... which I can arrange but first I can,... yes I can give you a, shall we say, a test?"_


----------



## graydoom (Feb 27, 2002)

"A test, eh. And what would this test be?"


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2002)

_"There is in the city of the bard a man by the name of Glengary who has been a nuisance to me of late but I do not wish to be seen as taking action against him directly.  If you were to remove him from the picture I would have Dizzy let you down to see the Master. Provided of course that my name was never brought up in connection with the matter."_


----------



## graydoom (Feb 27, 2002)

"Glengary, eh. I'm willing. But I'd like some information first. Who is Glengary... what positions or responsibilities does he hold, who are his friends or allies, and who are his enemies? And most importantly, how shall I know him when I see him?"

"And where is the city of the bard?"


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2002)

_"The city of the bard is located above the fires of hell and below the caves of the goblins and orcs.  It can be reached through a crypt on the "path of tears," and is ruled by a bard.  

"Glengary is a man in charge of an inn called 'The Whistling Dragon' and for reasons I need not share with you I wish him gone.  Anyone in the city can direct you to the inn and once there you can work out for yourself how to deal with the miscreant.  Bring me back the necklace he wears around his neck and I will let you down to see the master."_


----------



## graydoom (Feb 27, 2002)

"I know the crypt you speak of on the path of tears... it is the one that speaks of Rotting Rottger, is it not? How far below that crypt is the city of bards?"


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2002)

"_The stairs lead down quite a ways and at the bottom of the stairs is a door leading into the city.  The password for the door changes periodically, but at the moment it is 'decomposing.'  And if you travel within the city be careful not to call it the city of bards it is the city of *the* bard and Rottger takes poorly to others plying their trade within its borders._


----------



## graydoom (Feb 27, 2002)

Kalath nods.

"To the city of the bard, then. Don't be surprised if it takes me a while to get this done."

Kalath exits the tomb.

ooc: Is it possible to wait a day, and then continue on?


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2002)

sure


----------



## graydoom (Feb 27, 2002)

Kalath waits a day in the cemetery, laying low and staying out of trouble for a bit. He starts back up once he know Girfang should be on duty again -- between lunch and dinner.

Once he has started back up again, Kalath heads north from Wicht's tomb, back onto the path of the dead and travels east until he reaches the entrance to the path of tears, which he enters. He approaches the imp's crypt, and knocks.

Unless something unexpected happens, he says "There is no password" after the imps respond and proceeds inwards, moving the torch to open the way down, and going down to the iron door. He knocks on large iron door and waits for the guard (hopefully, Girfang) to speak.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 28, 2002)

Kalath lays low until the _Dawn of the spear _arrives.  There seem to be no wolves around now and the cemetery seems remarkebly free of undead at the moment.  Dawn gives way to noon and Kalath heads back to the Imps and gaining passage heads down the long long staircase to the iron door.  

Knocking on the door brings a voice, "*Who is there?  What's the password?*"  

It is impossible to tell who the voice belongs to but it does seem to come from the top of the door.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 28, 2002)

"The password is decomposing."


----------



## Wicht (Feb 28, 2002)

The door is opened by a giant, though not one that Kalath recognizes.  

*"Come on in."*says the giant amiably.

As Kalath enters through the door, a voice booms out, "*Its the inspector, on your best behavior boys!*"  It is Girfang, sitting at an enormous table.  There is one other giant in the room, sitting at the table with Girfang.  All in all, Kalath feels dwarfed.  

The room itself is fairly large, with a twenty foot high ceiling and measurements of thirty by thirty.  To the three giants however it probably is fairly small.  There is a fireplace in the wall to Kalath's left with a fire burning cheerily in it.  There is also a large fifteen foot high door on the wall across from the door Kalath just came through.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 28, 2002)

"Hey Girfang. Glad to see that you and the rest are doing well, and still doing a good job. Not officially inspecting this time, though... I'm just heading on through. I'll probably be coming back through here sometime later, but it might be after you go off duty."

Kalath nods to Girfang and walks over to the door, opens it and goes through, closing it behind him.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 28, 2002)

The door handle is seven feet  off the ground but Kalath manages to pull on it and get the door to swing open.  The giants chuckle at his efforts but make no move to stop or aid him.  Kalath exits out into a cobbled street.  There are buildings packed close on either side and there are a number of people walking in both directions.  "People" being a loose term to describe an assortment of imps, goblins, giants, orcs, kobolds, humans, dwarves and other races.  There is a cavernous cieling far, far overhead, lit with an orange fire, suspended in the center of what be an enormous room.  There seem to be four pillars arranged, stretching from floor to ceiling at four points of a square around the room.  In fact, it appears as if Kalath has just exited one of those pillars.  What he had taken for a large room was in reality just a small hole in a very large piece of stone, the top of which it hurts Kalath's neck to see.  There are buildings built right up against the pillar on either side.  A glance at the buildings on the street reveals that they are of different architectural styles and the doors are of various sizes.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 1, 2002)

Kalath makes a careful note of where he came out, and keeping careful track of where he walks, he turns left, and starts down the street, looking for any sign of the Whistling Dragon. Kalath will try to look around town a bit for any mention of the Whistling Dragon before he asks someone for directions.

If he can't find any sign of the Whistling Dragon on his own, he attempts to stop someone who doesn't seem to be in a hurry and ask "Could you give me directions to the Whistling Dragon?"


----------



## Wicht (Mar 1, 2002)

Kalath walks to his left for about a block, passing 8 buildings on either side of him.  There appear to be signs over none of them.

There is an intersection at this point with the street continuing on in front of him and another crossing it.  Interestingly enough, Kalath still sees no space betwen any of the buildings.  As he gazes around he sees that the buildings along the street crossing the one he is on have signs and they seem to be businesses.  

Kalath can ask someone (what sort of person?) or he can look around further.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 1, 2002)

For now, Kalath decides to continue to try to find it on his own, and turns left down the street with businesses that have signs, reading each sign as he passes it.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 1, 2002)

Turning left, Kalath quickly notices that the fifth building on his right has a wooden sign of a dragon hanging above the door (a giant had been blocking his view of it earlier).  The dragon is doing something funny with its mouth and it could well be an artists impression of a puckering dragon.  The building is of stone with peeling paint and two windows onthe ground floor, one of which is boarded up.  There are dim lights inside and the place looks like a cheap bar, albeit a possible four story cheap bar.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 1, 2002)

Kalath stops for a moment, trying to remain inconspicious as he watches the people walking down the street, seeing if any of them go into the Whistling Dragon.

After a little bit of walking, Kalath walks up and down the street a bit, staying out of the way and looking at the signs of the other businesses, while trying to keep an eye on the Whistling Dragon.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 1, 2002)

People are certainly going into and out of the building with the dragon sign.  All sorts, though they normally seem a little less steady on their feet coming out.  There are several other shops on the street and they appear to sell a variety of things, from potions to weapons and armor to silk fineries.  Very few of them have written names but instead they have painted signs with emblems and pictures.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 1, 2002)

Kalath heads into the Whistling Dragon.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 1, 2002)

The inside is indeed just as seedy as the outside suggests.  There is a thick layer of grime on the floor and the lamps on the wall release a steady cloud of acrid smoke, covering the cieling and walls (and nearly everything else) with a black layer of soot.  Over everything there is the smell of vomit, blood and acrid sweat, hardly a pleassant combination.

There is a scuffle of some sort taking place in the far end of the room, but no one is paying it much mind.  There are tables and chairs scattered throughout the room and less than half of them are occupied.  In the middle of the room is a bar, tended by a large ogre with a broken tusk, an eye-patch and a hook for a hand.  He is pretending to polish a glass but the cloth he is using is so grimy as to leave the reason a matter for speculation.  There are stairs going up to the second floor on the far left side of the long room.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 1, 2002)

Kalath walks up to the bar. "What've you got to drink here? Some beer or ale? And are there rooms for rent here?"


----------



## Wicht (Mar 2, 2002)

*"No vacancies"* rumbles the bartender as he places a filthy glass full of something brownish in front of Kalath.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 3, 2002)

"Damn. Ah well." Kalath takes an experimental sip of the liquid in front of him, and then tries to find an empty table to sit and nurse his drink at. He plans to listen  to the surrounding talk for a bit, and see if anyone mentions anything of interest, such as the name Glengary. He also looks around to see if anyone is wearing a necklace.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 3, 2002)

There seem to be a shortage of females in the place, but one orc is wearing an iron collar and a goblin has a rat head tied to a leather cord hanging from his neck.  

A lot of talk in the room seems to be grumbling about a recent garbage problem and vieled threats against whoever caused the problems.  There is also talk of demons, devils, dragons, gold, undead, and war.  It seems like a lot of the "people" in the room are mercenaries of one sort or another.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 3, 2002)

Kalath waits around for a bit, hoping that Glengary will drop by or be mentioned.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 4, 2002)

There is no mention of Glengary though Kalath does hear the bartender mention the management a time or two.  At one point, the bartender mentions the management as he rents a room to an incoming ogre.  The ogre heads on up the stairs to the second floor.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 4, 2002)

Kalath makes his way up to the bartender.

"So, still no vacancies?"


----------



## Wicht (Mar 6, 2002)

"*No! No vacancies, we is filled up.*"

Even as he says this, another man, slightly sorter than Kalath, but well armed, walks up and plopping his money on the counter, says, "one room."

"*Sure thing.*" says the bartender and hands him a key.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 6, 2002)

"Yes, I see that you are so full that you still have rooms open for the taking."

Kalath places a similar amount of money on the counter as the last guy did, and, keeping his hand on the money, says, "So, how about "one room" for me?"


----------



## Wicht (Mar 6, 2002)

"*Let me be clear,*" says the bartender, "*We don't have no vacancies and the next time youse askes we still won't have any vacancies cuz I don't like the look on your face.  Now scram.*"

Kalath is aware of a large number of eyes in the room watching the exchange.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 6, 2002)

"Ah well. Guess I'll have to find another place to rent a room, then. Another drink, perhaps?"

If the bartender gives him another drink, Kalath goes back to sitting and waiting.

If he's able to stay, Kalath will wait around for a while and see if things quiet down. He'll also takes note of who does get a room, and if they have anything in common or do anything in common.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 6, 2002)

The bartender gives Kalath another drinks and Kalath sits back down.  The fight in the back has indeed quieted down due to the fact one of the fighters is lying on the floor with his throat cut, blood pooling on the floor.  

There seems to be a regular stream of people into and out of the establishment, though no one else takes a room.  

As Kalath is about to ponder his next move, he becomes aware of heavy breathing behind him. 

"*Hey bub, my pal says you look like you belong in a mulch-pile with the other waste.*"


----------



## graydoom (Mar 6, 2002)

Kalath turns around to see exactly who or what is behind him.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 6, 2002)

The speaker is a short and ugly man, presumably a human, though the subject might be open to debate.  Standing behind him is a 7 foot tall Minotaur with bad breath , a nose ring, two huge horns and a very heavy hammer.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 6, 2002)

"Hmm, really. You know, I think I don't. I doubt anyone will be changing their mind, so how about you go away all peaceful-like and don't bother me? Wouldn't want any trouble here, would we?"


----------



## Wicht (Mar 6, 2002)

"*Maybe you don't want trouble but your are sitting in our seat and breathing good air, now what say you pay us for the right of breathing?*"

The Minotaur growls, baring its fangs and hefting its hammer as the man speaks.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 6, 2002)

"Yeah, pay you for breathing. Right. I think there's a greater chance of the hells freezing over. And though I don't want trouble... I'll gladly deal with any that comes my way."


----------



## Wicht (Mar 6, 2002)

The minotaur roars and attacks while his "friend" backs up to watch.

*Mishkak the Minotaur*
*CR:* 7
*Hits:* 8
*Possessions:* Great-Hammer (+2 to Hammer blows)
*Yen Factor:* 2
*Powers:* Perfect Master of the Hammer
Master of the Fang
Toughness

*Round:* 1
*Hits Remaining:* 8

_Mishkak attacks:_ *The panther torments the savanna; blocks the punch of the flame!*


----------



## graydoom (Mar 6, 2002)

Hits Left: 19
Ki Left: 12

Kalath responds with his own attack, flipping to dodge the minotaurs blow!

Attack at Mishkak: The thunder flips next to the grotto; scatters the roar of the flame before it tranquilly shreds the blood of the water!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 6, 2002)

so elegant is Kalath's defense, the minotaur takes *1 hit*.

*Round:* 2
*Hits Remaining:* 7

_Mishkak attacks:_ *The fist shreds the fountain; completely leaps over the descent of the mind!*


----------



## graydoom (Mar 6, 2002)

Hits Left: 19
Ki Left: 12

Kalath attacks like a turtle, moving slowly and defending himself.

Attack at Mishkak: The turtle sings atop the madlands; defends against the aggression of the lightbeam!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 6, 2002)

Kalath takes *1 hit*.

*Round:* 3
*Hits Remaining:* 7

_Mishkak attacks:_ *The wolf dodges below the lake; conceals the throw of the bird!*


----------



## graydoom (Mar 6, 2002)

Hits Left: 18
Ki Left: 12

Kalath tries to dodge the minotaur's attack!

Attack at Mishkak: The toad dodges atop the volcano; grasps the blood of the vermin!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 6, 2002)

Kalath takes another *1 hit* though it is close.

*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* 7

_Mishkak attacks:_ *The fist slashes over the castle; quells the chi of the root!*


----------



## graydoom (Mar 6, 2002)

Hits Left: 17
Ki Left: 12

Kalath makes a very intricate attack against the minotaur!

Attack at Mishkak: The rolling spear sucker punches the lake; averts the terror of the leaf and menacingly shields the touch of the invisible blade!
Fist of Fury: The mantis annihilates the delta; conceals the chi of the ember! *yen+yen*


----------



## Wicht (Mar 7, 2002)

Using his spear, Kalath delivers a telling *3 hits* to the Minotaur.  The minotaur bellows angrily and pulls out his hammer!

*Round:* 5
*Hits Remaining:* 4

_Mishkak attacks:_ *The secret **hammer slashes below the volcano; waves away the tempest of the earth!*
 

yen = 4


----------



## graydoom (Mar 7, 2002)

Hits Left: 17
Ki Left: 7

Kalath throws sand in the big brutes eyes!

Dirty Trick!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 7, 2002)

The Minotuar hardly misses a beat before attacking again.

*Round:* 6
*Hits Remaining:* 4

_Mishkak attacks:_ *The blizzard smoothly shatters the lake; silences the motion of the fire!*
 

yen = 4


----------



## graydoom (Mar 7, 2002)

Hits Left: 17
Ki Left: 7

Kalath hops and hits Mishkak with a shattering attack!

Attack at Mishkak: The rabbit shatters the steppes; redirects the push of the teardrop!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 7, 2002)

The Minotuar's shattering blow is just a little smoother than Kalath' kick and Kalath takes *1 hit*.

*Round:* 7
*Hits Remaining:* 4

_Mishkak attacks:_ *The crane moves underneath the pillars; averts the pain of the fortress!*
 

yen = 4


----------



## graydoom (Mar 7, 2002)

Current Hits: 16
Current Ki: 7

Attack at Mishkak: The falcon kicks the island; avoids the speed of the teardrop!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 7, 2002)

Kalath kicks the minotaur for *1 hit*.

*Round:* 8
*Hits Remaining:* 3

_Mishkak attacks:_ *The thunder illuminates the temple; fends off the quickening of the ape!*
 

yen = 4


----------



## graydoom (Mar 7, 2002)

Hits Left: 16
Ki Left: 7

Kalath blasts into the minotaur!

Attack at Mishkak: The falcon blasts the forest; wards off the push of the cat! *yen*
Fist of Fury: The needle bows atop the well; averts the storm of the weapon!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 7, 2002)

The minotaur falls dead from the fierce attack.

_Kalath recieves 1/2 and experience point and can claim the Minotaurs hammer and 6 yen_

The Minotaur's friend is nowhere to be seen and the rest of the bar goes back to their conversations.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 7, 2002)

Kalath quickly takes everything from the body of the minotaur, then looks down upon it. "Idiot."

Kalath glances around the room.

"Anyone see where the little idiot went?"


----------



## Wicht (Mar 7, 2002)

No one answers Kalath and it seems that they are in fact, pointedly minding their own business.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 7, 2002)

Kalath sits back down for the moment and looks over to see what the bartender is doing. He also gets as good a luck a look as he can at the stairs, and where they are inrelation to him and the bartender. If Kalath has the opportunity, he'll try to get a better look up the stairs, preferably without the bartender noticing.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 7, 2002)

The bartender is "polishing" another glass.  He seems to be paying only slight attention to Kalath.

The stairs are a ways from the bartender, but they are also in plain sight of the rest of the rooma nd anyone in the room can see anyone going up the stairs.  It is impossible to see up the stairs without actually venturing to the foot of the stairs.  

On the other hand, a few people do go up and down the stairs and no one seems to really pay them much mind.

A dog (wolf?) wanders in through the slightly open door and begins nosing around the room.  It seems fat and well fed.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 8, 2002)

Kalath watches the dog, watching to see if it ever gets near the stairs.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 8, 2002)

Kalath overhears a man named Patch telling another bar patron to check here for some more inspirational weapon ideas! Patch then gets up and leaves out the front door, quickly dissapearing outside.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 8, 2002)

The dog makes it nowhere near the stairs for it starts nosing the dead minotaur.

Right before it tears off a chunk of flesh and wolf's it down.  It is Kalath decides, a cross between a domestic dog and a wolf.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 8, 2002)

Kalath nods as he overhears the conversation, for he has been following those very ideas! Kalath reminds himself again to stock up on the dang things the next time he gets out of this place.

ooc: Heh, saw that . I am somewhat worried about the generator changing and having to remake weapons, though. I had also thought up a flower petal charm... +1 to the various flowers.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 8, 2002)

"Heh. Good dog. Get rid of the whole thing, if you can."

Kalath leans back and keeps watching the people go up or down the stairs, waiting and trying to find a time when the bartender is distracted so he could walk up the stairs without being stopped.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 8, 2002)

A few minutes after the dog walks in, the bartender becomes engrossed in conversation with a patron and subsequently has his back to the stairs.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 8, 2002)

Kalath gets up and walks over to and up the stairs.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 8, 2002)

Kalath makes it to the stairs with nobody fussing at him and then makes it up the stairs with an equal absence of problems.  The stairs lead up to a hallway running perpindicular to the stairway.  There are doors on either side of the hallway and it stretches the whole length of the building.  It looks like there may be stairs going up at the far end of the hallway to the left of the stairs on the first floor.  

You are going to have to be on more during the day for us to move faster again  

night


----------



## graydoom (Mar 8, 2002)

Kalath heads for the stairs at the far end of the hallway.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 8, 2002)

The stairs lead up to a third floor, another simple hallway running the length of the building with 6 doors on either side.  There are two ogres at the far end of the hallway.  Their stance indicates they are guards of some sort.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 8, 2002)

Kalath confidently walks up to the guards.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 8, 2002)

"*eh?*" 

"*And who are you supposed to be?*" queries one of the ogres brightly.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 8, 2002)

"I'm here to see Glengary. He's here, right?"


----------



## Wicht (Mar 8, 2002)

"*Course he's here! What's yer name?*"


----------



## graydoom (Mar 8, 2002)

"My name's not really important. I'm just a messenger."

Kalath pauses for a second and decides on a fake name.

"But if you really need a name, it's Silthar."


----------



## Wicht (Mar 8, 2002)

"*Wait here,*" rumbles one of the ogres and heads up the stairs, leaving Kalath alone with the other one.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 8, 2002)

Kalath waits, hoping, unlikely as the chance is, that he'll be able to get through the ogres without the usual bloodshed.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 8, 2002)

heh - what an attitude for an unholy warrior of darkness 

The ogre returns down the stairs and says, "*Scram, the boss says he ain't never heard of you.*"


----------



## graydoom (Mar 8, 2002)

ooc: Kalath is just unholy cause unholy is easy power . If he's on a mission, he'll usually be more concerned with the mission. Usually .

"Yeah, I know he's never heard of me! I'm just the messenger, of course I'm not known! I told you my name didn't matter, damnit. Go tell him a messenger from Rettville, king of the rats, is here, and has an offer for him! Or just let me tell him myself!"


----------



## Wicht (Mar 9, 2002)

"*Well why didn't you says so in the first place,*" grumbles the ogre going back up the stairs.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 9, 2002)

"Heh."

Kalath sighs and waits for the ogre to come back down, still hoping to get past the stupid ogres without bloodshed.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 9, 2002)

"*Head on up,*" says the ogre returning, "*But better not be no funny stuff if you know whats good for you.*"


----------



## graydoom (Mar 9, 2002)

Kalath heads on up.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 9, 2002)

The stairs lead up to a room, 10 feet by 10 feet.  There is an ornate door at the other end of the room guarded by two more ogres.  They stare impassively as Kalath climbs into the room.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 9, 2002)

Kalath walks over to the ornate door, and unless stopped opens it and walks in.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 9, 2002)

The ogres wait until Kalath is almost upon them and then open the door and let him through.  

They follow him through into the next room.  The room is a nicely furnished library with nice carpeting, a fire place, four comfortable looking chairs and some tasteful paintings of scenic looking cemeterys.

A slim man with brown hair and a scarred face is sitting in one of the chairs.  He is wearing a black kimino and it is impossible to tell if he is armed.

_"What can I do for you?"_ He asks.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 9, 2002)

I assume he is wearing a necklace?


----------



## Wicht (Mar 9, 2002)

Yes, Kalath glimpses what looks like a necklace under his kimino collar.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 9, 2002)

"Good day."

"Now, as you may or may not know, Rettville's brother Rettburg was recently freed from his imprisonment. Soon afterwards, he was brutally killed by the one who freed him. Despite the best efforts of those nearby, the killer was able to escape. Rettville is understandably angry about this, and wants the man who killed Rettburg."

"Recently, it has come to Rettville's attention that the killer may be frequenting this area. He sent me to make this offer: if you can find the killer and deliver him, living or dead, to Rettville, Rettville will suitably recompense you. Rettville doesn't care how it's done or who does it, but he wants this guy bad."

"So, are you up for this?"

ooc: I'll be gone pretty much the whole weekend. At best, I might be able to make a few posts late sunday night. At worst, not till monday afternoon.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 9, 2002)

"_And this is news?_" asks the man, "_We had to endure that awful few days with no garbage pick up and now Rettville wants me to find his brother's killer?  Why not Assbar, he has the assassins, I just...

"Why is Rettville certain he is around my place?_"


----------



## graydoom (Mar 11, 2002)

"He isn't certain. You can never be certain about things like this, anyway. He has just gotten information... information Rettville considers credible, I suppose... that he is around your place."

"And if that proves to be true, Rettville doesn't want the opportunity to pass. I believe it is Rettville's opinion that if this guy is around your place, the fastest way to deal with him is to get you to deal with him. You know your place best."


----------



## Wicht (Mar 11, 2002)

"Very well, tell Rettville that Glengary will watch out for this guy.  What does he look like?"


----------



## graydoom (Mar 11, 2002)

"He's a human, an inch or two shorter than I am. He has brownish hair that is slightly long. His build is middling, maybe tending slightly towards chubbyness. He tends to wear dark-colored light armor. If you don't notice the armor and only look at his face, he looks harmless and bland, nothing striking. His most identifying is pboably the blandness itself, that and the dark armor."

"Hmmm, let's see here. I've got a better description here...."

Kalath looks through his posessions for a second before pulling out a worn peice of paper essentially describes the same fictional person in a bit more detail, smooths it out, and hands it to Glengary.

"There. That's a good enough description. That should be all. Anything else I can offer to assist you?"


----------



## Wicht (Mar 12, 2002)

"No," says Glengary, "You may leave now."


----------



## graydoom (Mar 12, 2002)

Kalath nods, turns around, and begins to slowly walk out. He keeps his eyes on the bodyguards, seeing if they begin to return to their positions outside the door.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 12, 2002)

The bodyguards dutifully wait to exit behind Kalath.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 12, 2002)

After Kalath steps out of the room, and after the bodyguards are out of the way of the door and about to close the door, Kalath stops, as if a thought had just struck him, and pulls out a peice of paper, upon which is a half-good drawing of the fictional man he has described.

"Dang, forgot to give this to him!"

Turning around, Kalath quickly steps back into the room. "Just gotta give him this," he says, holding up the peice of paper as he steps past the bodyguards.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 12, 2002)

The ogres hold open the doors for Kalath to go back in to the room he just left.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 12, 2002)

ooc: A couple questions so I can decide what exactly to do next.
Are there any exits out of this room other than the main door?
Does Kalath see anything that could be a secret passage of any sort?
Does Kalath see any way to bar the main door from the inside?


----------



## Wicht (Mar 12, 2002)

There is another door across from the main one.

It is impossible to tell if there is or is not a secret passage behind the bookcases, fireplace, etc.

The door does appear to have a dead bolt lock, lockable from the inside.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 13, 2002)

Walking back in, Kalath quickly walks up to Glengary, and says, "Here, I forgot to give you this. This is a OK drawing of this guy. Could be useful to just get a picture or to distribute."

After handing the peice of paper to Glengary, Kalath walks back to the door. "Sorry I forgot that before."

Kalath puts his hand on the door, as if to open it a bit wider or maybe close it behind him after he walks out, and then (if the ogres aren't restraining the door) quickly slams the door shut, putting his whole body into the push, and throws the deadbolt!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 13, 2002)

Glengary stares at the paper a moment, puzzled and then is about to shout just as Kalath bars the door.  Immediately the ogres begin pounding the door from the other side and Kalath realizes that it will not take them long to break down the door.

Meanwhile Glengary wastes no time but propelling himself forward he flies through the air at Kalath.

*Glengary*
*CR:* 8
*Hits:* 9
*Possessions:* Necklace of the Cat (+1 to hits, +1 to tiger, jaguar, panther) (value 16 yen)
*Yen Factor:* 2
*Powers:* 
Fated, 
Fist of Fury
Master of the flying tiger
Master of the hidden city

*Round:* 1
*Hits remaining:* 9

_Glengary attacks:_ *The frog flies across the gate; grasps the offensive of the rodent!*


----------



## graydoom (Mar 13, 2002)

Hits Left: 19
Ki Left: 12

Kalath, too, wastes no time in attacking his target.

Attack at Glengary: The chimera shreds the foothills; silences the chaos of the battlements! *yen*


----------



## Wicht (Mar 13, 2002)

location: city

Kalath strike glengary for *1 hit* and Glengary lands hard on the floor, his momentum stopped short.  The door creaks from the blows of the ogres.


*Round:* 2
*Hits remaining:* 8

_Glengary attacks:_ *The rose petal falls underneath the mountain; conceals the chi of the leaf!*


----------



## graydoom (Mar 13, 2002)

Hits Left: 19
Ki Left: 12

Kalath punches out at Glengary with his metal fan!

Attack at Glengary: The fan punches the mountain; blocks the chaos of the lightning!
Fist of Fury: The manticore becomes one with the grotto; leaps over the punch of the willow!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 13, 2002)

location: city

Kalath's blow is strong but it somehow fails to connect.  Perhaps it was fate.

The door splinters as an ogre fist comes through it.


*Round:* 
*Hits remaining:* 8

_Glengary attacks:_ *The fox falls over the cemetery; dominates the onslaught of the amphibian! *yen** 

yen = 4


----------



## graydoom (Mar 13, 2002)

Hits Left: 19
Ki Left: 7

Kalath continues his unremitting attack on Glengary!

Attack at Glengary: The fox unremittingly scatters the well; shreds the offensive of the scythe!
Fist of Fury: The northstar strikes the pond; fends off the cut of the lightbeam!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 13, 2002)

location: city

Kalath delivers *2 hits* to Glengary just as the door bursts open and the two ogres rush into the room.

*Ogre Bodyguards*
*CR:* 5
*Hits:* 6
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Powers:*Toughness
Master of the staid Claw
Master of the hidden ruins


*Round:* 
*Hits remaining:* 8

_Glengary attacks:_ *The scorpion removes the volcano; dodges the onslaught of the teardrop!* 

_Ogre 1:_ *The chopstick lies close to the grotto; averts the pain of the reptile!*

_Ogre 2:_ *The mongoose torments the garden; negates the drive of the flame! *yen+yen**

yen = 6


----------



## graydoom (Mar 13, 2002)

Hits Left: 19
Ki Left: 2

Attack at Glengary: The cherry blossom withers the dungeon; shields against the chi of the battlements!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 13, 2002)

location: city

Kalath strikes Glengary for *1 hit* but one of the ogres in turn strikes Kalath for *1 hit*.


*Round:* 5
*Hits remaining:* 7 / 6 / 6

_Glengary attacks:_ *The owl tumbles through the tower; prances below the stab of the ape!* 

_Ogre 1:_ *The claw withers the savanna; scatters the motion of the armor!*

_Ogre 2:_ *The dragon tracks higher than the vale; averts the stab of the comet!*

yen = 6


----------



## graydoom (Mar 13, 2002)

Hits Left: 18
Ki Left: 2

Kalath temporarily switches his attack to one of the ogres as he uses the location to his benefit.

Shove at Ogre #1!
Attack at Ogre #2: The raven cuts the city; averts the drive of the lava!

ooc: I believe Glengary only has 5 hits left. I did 1 to him on my first attack, then fated prevented 3, then I did 2, and I just did 1.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 13, 2002)

location: city

Shoving away the first ogre, Kalath avoids Glengary's attack and deals *1 hit* to the other ogre.


*Round:* 6
*Hits remaining:* 5 / 6 / 5

_Glengary attacks:_ *The northstar destroys the well; conceals the throw of the wyrm!* 

_Ogre 1:_ *The phoenix prances underneath the glade; conceals the drive of the fell dagger!*

_Ogre 2:_ *The spider tracks on top of the steppes; conceals the rolling of the leaf!*

yen = 6 


You are right, he has only 5 hits.  Hopefully we can finish this tomorrow, otherwise you will be left hanging for a week.  Good night.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 13, 2002)

Hits Left: 18?
Ki Left: 0

Kalath switches his focus back to Glengary, seeking to further wound him!

Attack at Glengary: The chopstick wounds the river so fast that it cuts the cat; blocks the punch of the ape!

ooc: And the ogre should have taken 2 hits, I have Unholy Warrior and city is the location. Also, shouldn't Glengary's move last round have auto-won against me, since he is Master of the Hidden City?


----------



## Wicht (Mar 13, 2002)

For some reason I completely missed you had a city move, must have been getting tired - therefore you took *1 hit* from glengary and dealt *2 hits*.

location: city 

Kalath's attack happens so fast that Glengary loses his momentum.  Meanwhile Kalath avoids the attacks of the two apeish ogres. 


Round: 8 
Hits remaining: 3 / 6 / 4 

_Glengary attacks:_ *The wrathful lizard rends the garden; grasps the cut of the invisible blade!*

_Ogre 1:_ *The needle slashes the lake; averts the pain of the sunflower!*

_Ogre 2:_ *The fan strikes above the wetlands; shields the assailment of the fire! *yen**

yen = 7


----------



## graydoom (Mar 13, 2002)

ooc: I also have chopsticks as a weapon, so Glengary would take 2 hits from that most recent round, putting him at 3 now.

Hits Left: 17

Kalath punches Glengary, hoping to cause blood to fountain out of the already wounded man, and keep his momentum broken!

Attack at Glengary: The northstar punches close to the fountain; reduces the onslaught of the soul!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 13, 2002)

location: city 

Kalath's punch is deflected and he is hit from behind by an ogre and then Glengary delivers a telling strike. All together, Kalath takes *2 hits*. 


Round: 9
Hits remaining: 3 / 6 / 4 

_Glengary attacks:_ *The lotus blossom brutalizes the caves; punches facing the pain of the rosewood!*

_Ogre 1:_ *The wolf removes the well; wards off the touch of the steel!*

_Ogre 2:_ *The fox bows with the city; blocks the beauty of the body! *yen**

yen = 8


----------



## graydoom (Mar 13, 2002)

Hits Left: 15

Attack at Glengary: The northstar punches close to the temple; shields the kick of the scythe!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 13, 2002)

Did you notice your last two moves? 

location: city 

Kalath's punch is deflected just as easily the second time and again he is struck for *2 hits* by an ogre and Glengary combined. 


Round: 10
Hits remaining: 3 / 6 / 4 

_Glengary attacks:_ *The ki-rin brutalizes the foothills; dodges the throw of the water! *yen**

_Ogre 1:_ *The toad drowns the swamp; parries the gaze of the battlements!*

_Ogre 2:_ *The crane cautiously leaps over the spring; absorbs the assailment of the battlements!*

yen = 10


----------



## graydoom (Mar 13, 2002)

ooc: Yeah, very weird. Both "northstar punches close to the"... shows what random chance can do.
And wow -- something very, _very_ weird just happened to me with the webgen. If you remember, Rei has mentioned the fact that rarely, very rarely, the generator will give an undefined value for a field. The chance is something like 1 in 2^24. Well, that just happened to me. Twice. I think today is a day for the improbable. Line 218, char 17, 'xmtab12' is undefined.

Hits Left: 13

Kalath rises into his style of the phoenix, seeking to devastate Glengary!

Attack at Glengary: The phoenix devastates the pillars; parts the offensive of the comet!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 13, 2002)

location: city 

Kalath strikes Glengary hard and with a look of shock on his face and a loud cry he falls to the floor dead.  One has to hope the carpeting and walls will muffle the sound.  Kalath's blow is so strong the ogres are temporarily taken aback and fail to strike. 


Round: 11
Hits remaining: - / 6 / 4 

_Ogre 1:_ *The monkey poetically drowns the glade; redirects the assailment of the stone!*

_Ogre 2:_ *The shadowy needle kicks before the coast; waves away the violence of the bamboo!*

yen = 10


----------



## graydoom (Mar 13, 2002)

Hits Left: 13

Kalath transfers his attention back to the ogres, hoping to finish them off and leave no witnesses to this, at least.

Attack at Ogre #2: The west wind bashes the vineyard; silences the descent of the lightbeam!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 13, 2002)

location: city 

Kalath strikes the injured ogre even as the other one manages to briefly get his hands around Kalath's throat for *1 hit*. 


Round: 12
Hits remaining: - / 6 / 3 

_Ogre 1:_ *The mantis scatters the ravine; averts the assailment of the lightbeam and fiercely absorbs the storm of the shadow!*

_Ogre 2:_ *The ki-rin dominates the cemetery; dodges the efforts of the bamboo and reflexively shields the motion of the canine!*

yen = 10


----------



## graydoom (Mar 13, 2002)

Hits Left: 12

Kalath makes a mighty assault in the style of the phoenix!

Attack at Ogre #2: The phoenix assaults the foothills; averts the chaos of the invisible blade!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 13, 2002)

location: city 

Kalath's assault is brought up short as both ogres defend themselves well and land solid hits.  Kalath takes *2 hit*. 

Round: 13
Hits remaining: - / 6 / 3 

_Ogre 1:_ *The raven destructively slaughters the heavens; sweeps across the throw of the four winds!*

_Ogre 2:_ *The chimera painlessly becomes one with the pillars; flies below the push of the rodent as it scatters the motion of the bird!*

yen = 10


----------



## graydoom (Mar 13, 2002)

Hits Left: 10

Attack at Ogre #2: The monkey kicks by the caves; shields against the motion of the body!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 21, 2002)

location: city 

Kalath's lands a good kick to the second ogre but the other lashes out fiercly and Kalath takes *1 hit*. 

Round: 14
Hits remaining: - / 6 / 2 

_Ogre 1:_ *The northstar leaps over the canyon; protects against the beauty of the cat!*

_Ogre 2:_ *The vine crushes the marsh as it cautiously obliterates the vermin; shields against the rolling of the bamboo!*

yen = 10


----------



## graydoom (Mar 21, 2002)

Hits Left: 9

Chair Shot at Ogre #2!

Defense: The lotus blossom parts the island; defends against the punch of the weapon!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 21, 2002)

location: city 

Kalath's quickly injures the second ogre, avoiding the attacks of the first. 

Round: 15
Hits remaining: - / 6 / 1 

_Ogre 1:_ *The cherry blossom ravages the desert; quells the descent of the lightning!*

_Ogre 2:_ *The rat lies within the mesa; waves away the onslaught of the canine! *yen**

yen = 11


----------



## graydoom (Mar 21, 2002)

Hits Left: 9

Attack at Ogre #2, follow-through to Ogre #1: The fang forcefully illuminates the city; guards against the edge of the flame!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 21, 2002)

location: city 

Kalath's takes out the injured ogre, but the other defends against his quick attack and scratches into kalath for *1 hit*. 

Round: 16
Hits remaining: - / 6 / - 

_Ogre 1:_ *The sword slides on top of the tower; parts the touch of the mind!*

yen = 11


----------



## graydoom (Mar 21, 2002)

Hits Left: 8

Attack at Ogre #1: The needle overwhelmingly annihilates the hells; quells the speed of the root!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 21, 2002)

location: city 

Kalath's uses his needle to deliver a savage *2 hits*. 

Round: 17
Hits remaining: - / 4 / - 

_Ogre 1:_ *The ki-rin scatters the desert; dominates the offensive of the void!*

yen = 11


----------



## graydoom (Mar 21, 2002)

Hits Left: 8

Attack at Ogre #1: The thorn annihilates the badlands; parts the slash of the canine!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 22, 2002)

location: city 

Switching over to his whip, Kalath delivers another *2 hits*. 

Round: 18
Hits remaining: - / 2 / - 

_Ogre 1:_ *The tree carves the island; grasps the push of the teardrop!*

yen = 11


----------



## graydoom (Mar 22, 2002)

Hits Left: 8

Attack at Ogre #1: The hammer cuts the delta; averts the terror of the bird!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 22, 2002)

location: city 

The ogre roars and delivers *1 hit* to Kalath. 

Round: 19
Hits remaining: - / 2 / - 

_Ogre 1:_ *The thunder seeks over the desert; scatters the stab of the cat!*

yen = 11 

ooc - I will start another thread as soon as this ogre goes down.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 22, 2002)

Hits Left: 7

Attack at Ogre #1: The fist roughly carves the spring; guards against the throw of the orchid!


----------

